# The Official 2009 U.S. Presidential Inauguration Discussion Thread



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2009)

So this wouldn't get made in the Chatterbox (though it still probably will) here is the place to discuss the swearing in of Vice President-elect Joe Biden and President-elect Barack Obama.

The Presidential Inauguration will be held on January 20, 2009. A week of festivities will include the Presidential Swearing-in Ceremony, Inaugural Address, Inaugural Parade and numerous inaugural balls and galas honoring the new President of the United States. The official theme for the 2009 inauguration is ?Renewing America?s Promise,? a vision that underscores the President-elect and Vice President-elect?s commitment to restoring opportunity and possibility for all and re-establishing America?s standing as a beacon of hope around the world.
Overview of the Inauguration Schedule

Saturday, January 17 
*Spoiler*: __ 



- Obama, Biden and their families will travel by train to Washington, DC and will host events along the way in Philadelphia, Wilmington, and Baltimore. See the schedule.




Sunday, January 18 
*Spoiler*: __ 



? An official welcome concert will be held on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial to kick off the inaugural celebration. The event will be open to the public and broadcast live exclusively on HBO. See details including the lineup of performers. 




Monday, January 19 
*Spoiler*: __ 



- Martin Luther King, Jr. Day - To honor Dr. King?s legacy, Obama, Biden and their families will participate in activities dedicated to serving others in communities across the Washington, DC area. Additional events will be held throughout the week. See the schedule of events.




Inaugural Eve Concert for America's Children - A free youth concert will be held at the Verizon Center. The concert will be broadcast on Disney Channel 8:00 - 9:30 p.m. EST. Read more.

Tuesday, January 20 -
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Inauguration Day- Swearing-in ceremony, Inaugural Parade, and official Inaugural Balls. (See details below) 



The 2009 inaugural events are expected to draw record breaking crowds to Washington, DC. Getting around the region throughout the four-day inaugural weekend will be challenging. Washington Metro is gearing up for the events with increased hours and security. See Inauguration 2009 Transportation Guide for details.
Inauguration Swearing-in Ceremony - BROADCAST LIVE AT 11:30 a.m. EST

January 20, 2009 - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The oath of office will be administered on the steps of the U.S. Capitol in Washington, DC. Following the oath of office, the President will give his inaugural address, setting out his vision for America and goals for the nation.

TIME: Security checkpoints will open for the Inaugural Swearing-in Ceremony at 8 a.m. Ticketed guests are advised to arrive by 9 a.m. Ceremony begins at 11:30 a.m. EST. See details about the program.

TICKETS: Each Senator and Representative receives a limited quantity of free tickets that they may distribute to the public at their discretion. The public should be aware that no website or other ticket outlet actually has inaugural swearing-in tickets to sell, regardless of what they may claim.

Those who come to witness the swearing-in ceremony will be able to watch and listen to the ceremony on large screens that will be set up along the National Mall.
Presidential Inauguration Parade

January 20, 2009, 2:30 p.m. Tickets are not required. The public will not be allowed to lineup along the parade route before 7 a.m.

Location: Pennsylvania Avenue, NW Washington, DC
Viewing stands and bleachers will extend from 3rd to 17th Sts.

The presidential inaugural parade is coordinated by the Armed Forces Inaugural Committee (AFIC) which includes members from all branches of the armed forces of the United States. Since 1789, the U.S. armed forces have participated in this important American tradition honoring our commander in chief with musical units, marching bands, color guards, salute batteries and honor cordons. Read more about the inaugural parade.
Inauguration Balls




Many inaugural balls and galas will take place at venues throughout Washington, DC from January 15 - 24, 2009. The official balls are planned by the Presidential Inaugural Committee and unofficial balls and parties are planned by the State Societies of Washington, DC and a variety of other organizations. Dozens of events will be announced in the coming weeks. See a guide to Inaugural Balls and Galas.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know about any of that but I'll find out soon. Until then 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILFM5RbelpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2009)

The Celebration is on currently.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 18, 2009)

about.com said:
			
		

> Tuesday, January 20 - Inauguration Day- Swearing-in ceremony, Inaugural Parade, and official Inaugural Balls. (See details below)
> 
> The 2009 inaugural events are expected to draw record breaking crowds to Washington, DC. Getting around the region throughout the four-day inaugural weekend will be challenging. Washington Metro is gearing up for the events with increased hours and security. See Inauguration 2009 Transportation Guide for details.
> 
> ...


            .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2009)

It sounds like a lot of celebrities will be there.

I saw Obama shaking hands with Shakira, Bon Jovi, and Marisa Tomei among others.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like a lot of celebrities will be there.
> 
> I saw Obama shaking hands with Shakira, Bon Jovi, and Marisa Tomei among others.



Yeah that was the Celebration earlier today, though it seemed a bit rushed, not complaining though with the harsh weather conditions out there.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-PCpRWqXv8[/YOUTUBE]

Most heart warming song I've heard in the concert.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2009)

^I did get that warming feeling of unity when that was sung, I hope they do it again in the parade while walking hand in hand.

In other news, he's had half all TV this whole weekend, unprecedented


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 19, 2009)

Mider T said:
			
		

> ^I did get that warming feeling of unity when that was sung, I hope they do it again in the parade while walking hand in hand.



It would be nice if they repeated all the songs. The songs complement Obama and the country;s situation so well. Especially "the Rising." 

What was your favorite part of the concert? 



> In other news, he's had half all TV this whole weekend, unprecedented



LOL, without a doubt. I was watchin CNN and FOX, for hours... After a dew hours of listening to Wolf Blitzer, Anderson Cooper, and David Gergen, I fell asleep. 

I was fuckin pissed off when I decided to put on Fox News Channel on Saturday. Neil Cavuto was talking when Obama was about to board the train for Washington. 

The entire fucking time Neil was on, he was reporting negative shit about him, and every Democrat that was on the show. he was basically criticized the shit out of Obama and the Dems, fuckin ruining the moment. He really showed his Conservative slant there. 

On CNN it was all koombaiya.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2009)

Personally, I lol'd when Jamie Foxx copied Obama's speech pattern, it was in good taste yet hilarious (at least to me).  And of course "This land is your land"  Bono and U2 is up there as well.

He's on MSNBC right now, back to back


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm here. I had better not be square.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Personally, I lol'd when Jamie Foxx copied Obama's speech pattern, it was in good taste yet hilarious (at least to me).  And of course "This land is your land"  Bono and U2 is up there as well.
> 
> He's on MSNBC right now, back to back



Yea, Jaimie was hysterical. 

U2 was good (what did you think when he said "It's also an Irish, European,  Israeli... Palestinian dream?) 

I don't like Garth Brooks too much, but I was singing along with him. LOL


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2009)

^Well Bono is a humanitarian so I think he, if only for a brief moment, dimished the fears of Palestinian-Americans all over.  Unfortunately, he probably lost the trust of Jewish-Americans (1st generation).  Bigotry right?

Garth Brooks is okay.  A bit cocky IMO but I'm glad he realized it wasn't about him.



LIL_M0 said:


> I'm here. I had better not be square.



Or the other thing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Especially not the other thing. 

Hey gaiz. I'm going to the 2009 Inaugural Ceremony at the National Civil Rights Museum on Tuesday. Is this win?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 19, 2009)

Mider T said:
			
		

> ^Well Bono is a humanitarian so I think he, if only for a brief moment, dimished the fears of Palestinian-Americans all over. Unfortunately, he probably lost the trust of Jewish-Americans (1st generation). Bigotry right?



At first when he brought the whole dream is everybody, I thought to myself. "DAMMNIT!!! KEEP IT AMERICAN!!!"  but then I cooled off a bit and saw the greater world peace message. 



			
				LIL MO said:
			
		

> Hey gaiz. I'm going to the 2009 Inaugural Ceremony at the National Civil Rights Museum on Tuesday. Is this win?



Where is that? Washington?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

No. It's in Memphis. The place where Dr King was assassinated was refitted to be a museum. Ferguson: ''120 millions wouldn?t buy Cristiano Ronaldo''


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> No. It's in Memphis. The place where Dr King was assassinated was refitted to be a museum. Ferguson: ''120 millions wouldn?t buy Cristiano Ronaldo''



. 
You'll most likely be on CNN.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah, the motel.  I've been there before, how's the weather there?  Are they going to be having a special service tomorrow?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> .
> You'll most likely be on CNN.


When I'm all famous and junk I'll be sure to remember all of the little people. 


Mider T said:


> Ah, the motel.  I've been there before, how's the weather there?  Are they going to be having a special service tomorrow?


The weather is freaking cold. It's always cold when I go there. Yeah they're have a service tomorrow. I have pics from last year.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2009)

You _will_ post those pics!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was going to my photobucket account as soon as I posted the last message. 


a picture is worth a thousand words..




The Lorraine Motel, now know as the National Civil Rights Museum in Memphis TN.





A reef has been maintained for 40 years at the spot where Dr King was assassinated.


I took this pic standing in the exact spot where the shot was fired from.


Jesse Jackson was there making up words that rhymed. lol


Mr. CT Young gives a powerful speach.


Mayor WW Herrington shaking hands.



*continued next post...*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Random people and signs... 





And Last but not least...


..


And then my camera died. 

I met Hillary Clinton, The children (lol they're grown-ups) of Dr King and a handful of Hollywood celebs. Unfortunately we weren't allowed to take pics of the exhibits in the museum. >_>


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow....so what about the other rooms of the motel/memorial?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dr King's room is the only real room in the motel. It was preserved from when he was last there. The rest has been fully converted into a museum. The other "rooms" with the doors, windows and closed curtains are fake. You can't even go in them due to the remodeling. It's really big in the inside.

This is the entrance


and the exit is across the street behind where I took the pic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wow....so what about the other rooms of the motel/memorial?



Found it on youtube.  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZDl-QsLsRI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2009)

I didn't think it was hollow on the inside, I learned something today.  I'll have to visit it the next time I'm in Memphis and not Elvis' place like I did last time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've lived in Memphis for 18 of the 27 years I've been alive and have never been, nor wanted to go, to Graceland. lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

6 minutes til change!!!!


----------



## Kameil (Jan 20, 2009)

This is awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

w00t look @ the epicness. 

Sasha and Maliah are just adorable. pek


----------



## Kameil (Jan 20, 2009)

Republicans lube yourselves and prepare to fuck yo couches.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Shitload o'people out there.  Got this thing in streaming video at my workplace since I have literally nothing to do.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 20, 2009)

Here he comes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Screwing around at work? Good Job.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Screwing around at work? Good Job.



When our programs are down and we can't do any billing whatsoever...it's not exactly screwing around.  It's more or less taking advantage of downtime to witness something historic.

There he is.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 20, 2009)

Cross your fingers!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

w0000000000000000000000000000000t!!!!!!!!!11111oneoneone1111!!!


----------



## Kameil (Jan 20, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE INAUGURAL BALL BITCHES!!!!


IT'S A FUCKIN CELEBRATION!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

streaming.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kameil (Jan 20, 2009)

IT'S OVER IT'S FUCKING OVER!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wrong. This is just beginning. Embrace change.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 20, 2009)

OUT GET BUSH OUT! 

It's no longer "Yes we can" it's "Yes, we did."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Epic speech is epic.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 20, 2009)

This is the kinda stuff that  makes you wantto get up and do something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

I know man. It's gonna be a great day at school tomorrow.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

> Brown can stick around, Yellow can be mellow, the Red man can get ahead man and White will embrace what's right.



The most awesome quote of the year.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 20, 2009)

Good stuff, all I have to say right now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

So epic. Oh so epic. and not internet epic, REAL epic.

*ep?ic *   audio  (pk)  KEY  
Surpassing the usual or ordinary, particularly in scope or size:


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2009)

I thought it was cheesy.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Man it feels good to drop the elect from President Obama.

I was listening for the most quotable sayings he had in the 18 minute speech and I got just a few, epic nonetheless though, most powerful speech so far.


----------



## Chee (Jan 20, 2009)

Watched the swore in, but didn't really watch the speech.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

The speech was really good IMO, though you have some naysayers.  It was easy to follow and he delivered it with a powerful voice, as expected.


> My fellow citizens:
> I stand here today humbled by the task before us, grateful for the trust you have bestowed, mindful of the sacrifices borne by our ancestors. I thank President Bush for his service to our nation, as well as the generosity and cooperation he has shown throughout this transition.
> Forty-four Americans have now taken the presidential oath. The words have been spoken during rising tides of prosperity and the still waters of peace. Yet, every so often the oath is taken amidst gathering clouds and raging storms. At these moments, America has carried on not simply because of the skill or vision of those in high office, but because We the People have remained faithful to the ideals of our forbearers, and true to our founding documents.
> So it has been. So it must be with this generation of Americans.
> ...


----------



## Chee (Jan 20, 2009)

I liked his winning the pres-elect status speech.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I thought it was cheesy.


I would give you a neg rep but I'm too happy right now.

His speech is some of the best oration I've seen in past years.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

I gave him a neg rep hours ago.


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2009)

it was over too fast

i love obama 

why did it end


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

It did seemed rushed but everything went almost according to schedule, I mean it's the same time as every other one.  Besides, I'm sure those people didn't want to stand out in the freezing weather forever.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 20, 2009)

I thought it was a good speech, smoooth.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

The man is a machine.  I'm getting exhausted just looking at him run from ball to ball, yet he still has a smile on his face and no armpit sweat stains.


----------

